# Is my bottle baby constipated?



## GoatFostering

I'm fostering a Nigerian that was rejected my it's mother. He'll be 3 weeks old on March 2nd.

He got colostrum then moved to AllMilk goat milk replacer and had yellow poo...that turned to yellow water in 1.5 weeks. I spent a lot of time online, decided to switch him to whole milk from the store, and have since done so. He did see a vet about a week ago when he was REALLY weak and I was given Primer (sp) to give him daily. 

He's cleared up and finally had "normal" poo yesterday and has been on whole milk 100% for 3 days after a fairly slow switch.

Yesterday morning was his only "normal" poo. Nothing has come out of him since then. He's in high spirits, with the only odd thing being a hoarse-sounding cry when he's only slightly miffed. He can move on to full screaming when he doesn't think I'm answering fast enough.

My question is - is this amount of poo normal? When it was liquidy, it was continuous. I guess I assumed he'd go at least a couple times a day. Am I being paranoid? I don't want to "love my goat to death"...but I'd hate to ignore something important.

I'm giving him 2/3 c milk every 4 hours, 5 times a day (every 4 hours) - smooshed a bit to accomodate my sleep. He is very active, frolicks, and doesn't seem to be in pain, but he does grind his teeth a bit.

As an aside - this is my first experience with a goat and I can see how you guys fall in love with them. He's a little ball of happy when he's running and just a pleasure to snuggle with.

Thanks in advance for your help!

Christie


----------



## StaceyRosado

try giving him a couple CC of Karo and see if that helps. If not try giving him a little edema with water. Just a little bit at a time (like 1/2cc -1cc depending on his size)


----------



## GoatFostering

I've read that as a tip...I guess my question is more when do I know it's time to do that? I've read lots of posts of people who are loving their goats to death...and I don't want to be changing his diet, giving him meds, or generally messing with his world if his behavior is normal. And I have no basis for comparison! 

Is there a point at which I'll KNOW he's blocked up? The sours were easy to spot...but I don't know normal bottle baby behavior!


----------



## StaceyRosado

if he hasnt pooped since yesterday morning then he is constipated and needs assistance. Kids should poop several times a day


----------



## GoatFostering

Thank you so much for your help. I used a baby nasal aspirator and he didn't even flinch...which makes me think he was more uncomfortable than I thought. Nothing happened until I took him out for a walk and then things started to fly. 

So...how do I prevent this? Should I keep putting karo in his bottle? Switch back to milk replacer or go 50/50 with the whole milk? Should I hold off on giving him milk for a bit? He seems much perkier. I had no idea baby goats were so high maintenance!

Your help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## StaceyRosado

give him a little karo once or twice a day. Also rub his butt with a warm welt towel to simulate mom licking them. THis encourages the to poop


----------



## toth boer goats

How is he today?


----------



## GoatFostering

Frisky. 

I'd also given him a bit of karo and we're back to yellow/brown pudding poo...but he's happy and at least he's not going to explode. So I'm just keeping an eye on him. He chased me around while I was sweeping trying to pick a fight with the broom...so I think he's ok. 

Is this whole scours -> constipation and back again just an ongoing battle with bottle babies or is there something I'm missing? It's hard to know if what I'm seeing is normal when I've only seen goats briefly (and at petting zoos).


----------



## StaceyRosado

Kids tend to have more mushy poo that's yellow in color till they start eating solid food


----------



## GoatFostering

I'll watch for firming up. He's happy and getting lots of company this week as I work from home and have been able to be outside with him.

One final question...he does grind his teeth quite a bit, particularly after dark. Everything I'm reading says this means he's in pain...but it's been going on since I got him and nothing seems to fix it. Could it just be a habit? Or a result of tummy upset from the sulfa drugs?

And just because I'm a proud (foster) mom, her's a pic from when I got him almost 3 weeks ago...I miss his single half-floppy ear.

[attachment=1:zqhfra6t]Goat first photo small.jpg[/attachment:zqhfra6t]

And now...

[attachment=0:zqhfra6t]Goat head butt small.jpg[/attachment:zqhfra6t]


----------



## liz

Him grinding his teeth is common for babies that are realizing they have molars....unless he has a soft squishy liquidy belly, he's being normal. At 2 weeks old, sometimes earlier, babies learn to mouth and nibble hay with mom, do you have hay available to him? Giving him the hay will help him learn that grinding his teeth is a way to eat other than his bottle.

And until he starts to nibble at solids, as long as he is only getting milk his poop will be pasty yellow.


----------



## GoatFostering

That makes so much sense! Thank you! Yes, he has hay - I give him a bit every morning and evening hanging off of a mesh chair so he can reach/stand to get it. I'll keep an eye out for the belly.

Everyone's feedback is very appreciated.


----------



## toth boer goats

Aww...so cute..... :thumb:


----------



## SUSIEV63

I have found that by adding a small amount of brown sugar to the milk formula does wonders even better because it is a natural alternative however use in small doses because it can cause diarrhea i add a level half teaspoon of the sugar to 200mls of formula


----------

